# our dove opener!! check out one of these doves!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

took my buddy luke and casey/aka "mallardpin" out for some doves...Action was fast and furious. limited out no problem. My buddy luke shot the smallest dove I have ever seen. looks like it just fell out of the nest!!! hope everyone had a good opener.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet job man!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm guessing the little one is related to jahan. :shock: 

Looks like you guys should have a good meal.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I'm guessing the little one is related to jahan. :shock:
> 
> Looks like you guys should have a good meal.


Man.......just relentless.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

A few weeks ago I had my dogs point one that was just like that little fella! This one could not fly though. I am no Dove expert, but I have wondered since i have never found a nest around if they have young around here??????


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Doves do nest here.

Sorry Al, I can't help myself.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are your sure it is not an Inca dove?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

didn't even know what an Inca dove was..thanks for bringin it up,,just googled it..I don't think it is..just a really late hatch mourning dove. 
here's an Inca dove below


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> didn't even know what an Inca dove was..thanks for bringin it up,,just googled it..I don't think it is..just a really late hatch mourning dove.
> here's an Inca dove below


Sweet, that would have sucked if it was. I killed a tiny one this morning but nothing quite as small as that.


----------

